# SU or Plans for Dovecote Wanted-Prototype Now Finished



## syntec4

Hello all, 
I want to build a Dovecote. Does anyone know of any plans available or some Sketchup drawings to work from? I'm not good enough on Sketchup yet to do my own  

I think I would like the base to be Octagonal but other than that I'm not fussy :wink: 

Also what timber should I use, bearing in mind it will be painted white and it will be going outside? I thought maybe wooden shingles for the roof, but don't know about the main construction. 

Thanks. 
Lee.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Le, if you can send me some pictures and dimensions, I'll do something up for you in SketchUp. Or at least I can get you started.

How big a dove will this be for? I'm imagining they get to be 3 or 4 stone, don't they?


----------



## Steve Maskery

Lee, there was a dovecote on the front of one of the mags a year or two ago. If I can find out which one, I'll let you know.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Noel

Yes, I remember it was on the front cover - Practical WW or The WW, can't remember.
Dave, you guys have big doves over there....
Check the NYW site, Norm built one a few years back.

Happy Paddys day,

Noel


----------



## syntec4

Dave R":1x2sv1dr said:


> Le, if you can send me some pictures and dimensions, I'll do something up for you in SketchUp. Or at least I can get you started.
> 
> How big a dove will this be for? I'm imagining they get to be 3 or 4 stone, don't they?



Dave thats a generous offer thanks. I'll put my effort onto my website later and post the link. As long as you promise not to show anyone else  

Thank you
Lee.


----------



## syntec4

Steve Maskery":wsscqu2z said:


> Lee, there was a dovecote on the front of one of the mags a year or two ago. If I can find out which one, I'll let you know.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Thanks Steve, that would be very useful.

Regards
Lee.


----------



## Les1693

Lee, the dovecote plans were in The Woodworker May 2004 issue. If you want a copy of the plans send me a PM.

Also a couple sites you might find interesting are http://www.dove-cotes.co.uk and http://www.birdcraft.co.uk

Les


----------



## syntec4

Thanks for all the help everyone. 

My first effort at sketchup is here http://homepage.ntlworld.com/lee_harrison944/Files/ 

The files is Dovecote2. 

Les- PM Sent, thanks for you're help. 

The main dimensions should be around 1000mm Diameter and about 1200mm tall. It sounds very large but after doing some research this is how big they need to be. This would then have 3 internal floors divided into 2 Nests. In other words room for 6 couples or 12 birds. 

The post would be around 2400 tall with the box on top. 

Cedar seems to be mentioned for construction timber, is this available in this country? 

Thanks Again. 
Lee.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Lee, I've downloaded the file. Is there anything in particular you'd like me to do to it? Would you like me to flesh it out and show the structure?

How are the apartments to be laid out? Shared bath?


----------



## syntec4

Dave R":zz2kxujk said:


> Lee, I've downloaded the file. Is there anything in particular you'd like me to do to it? Would you like me to flesh it out and show the structure?
> 
> How are the apartments to be laid out? Shared bath?


Shared bath Ha Ha  

Dave-do anything you like. Design is not my strongpoint. I would like the scale fixing so that the drawing can be dimensioned and used as a construction drawing, based on 'rough' dimensions posted before. I would also like the Little landing pads and openings showing on there, I cant figure out how to do that yet. I do know how to add materials, but they never seem to look 'right' when I've done them. Perhaps you could show me what is possible. Idealy I would like to be able to email my Mum and Dad a Jpeg and say ths is what I'm going to build for you, as it is for them. If I can achieve that with you're help, i would be very happy. 

Many thanks for you're advice and help.
Lee.


----------



## les chicken

Lee
This is a picture of one I built about two years ago.







Rather than harp on if there are any questions I will try to answer them. I am sorry but I do not have any plans.

Les


----------



## syntec4

:shock: :? Cor Les, Thats Brilliant. 

What is it made of? And what was the Paint? I like the Flashing on the top too.

Nice one!
Lee.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

I'll give it a try. Les' picture should help.

Do you want it 1200mm to the peak of the roof or to the eave? What about garages?


----------



## Neomorph

les chicken":3g0mrd4b said:


> Lee
> This is a picture of one I built about two years ago.
> 
> Rather than harp on if there are any questions I will try to answer them. I am sorry but I do not have any plans.
> 
> Les



No plans??? Looks like you plan to send it into orbit :lol: It looks more like a Dove Rocket heh. It's soddin' HUGE! :shock: 

That's some damn fine work though mate... damn fine! =D> 

If that was in my garden I wouldn't have any room for anything else. Somehow looking at other pics of dovecotes doesn't actually give you an idea of the scale of the things. I thought £750 was silly for one of those in the link that the other Les posted. After all it's only a big bird box or so I thought.

Oh yeah and when Lee mentioned he liked the flashing on the top for a moment I thought he meant you had put aircraft anti-collision lights on the peak as well! #-o

Just one word of warning.... Don't use any plans that have been drawn up by Bergholt Stuttley Johnson... or if you do and want a dovecote get the plans for one of his beehives. :wink:


----------



## les chicken

Lee

The floors and dividers are made of 1/2" external ply. The first two floors have a 4" square hole in the middle to slide over the post. The height between floors 12".

The sides are 1/2" tongue and groove.

The roof is shiplap.

The perches are biscuit jointed to the t&g with a fancy cleat to support.

The inside was given a liberal coating of clear wood preserver.

The paint finish is International 10 year gloss, it is microporous so will not peel. Saves chucking the doves out to repaint every year.

The lead flashing waterproofs the apex but also hides any miss alignment of the roof bits.

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Lee, I have a pretty good start on your dovecote. Here's a quick screen grab of it. The floors are spaced 12" on center. It is 1000mm across as per your dimensions and the bottom is 2400mm above the ground. 

Any idea as to the size of the openings for the birds? 

I originally had the post continuing up to the top but got to thinking the birds might like a little ventilation so I put in a ventilation pipe up the center instead. If ventilation isn't needed it can be easily changed back. Or maybe the ventilation should be done differently? 

I don't know anything about doves but it seems like the apartments will be plenty big. Are they too big?


----------



## syntec4

:shock: :shock: Wow Dave Thats Cool. Thank You.
The holes Les made were 4" and his looked superb. So I think 100mm would be ok if we are talking metric. 

According to the research that I've done, these things are much bigger than you would imagine. I think the floor spacing is perfect and I like the vent tube idea too. Thanks again.
Lee.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Good, I'm glad my 20 minutes weren't wasted.  

OK, I'll draw in some fancy holes and perches. I haven't done the roof structure yet but that won't take but a few minnutes.

What do you think about having a couple of side panels that slip out to allow for cleaning?


----------



## syntec4

Dave R":1wkjr1d7 said:


> Good, I'm glad my 20 minutes weren't wasted.
> 
> OK, I'll draw in some fancy holes and perches. I haven't done the roof structure yet but that won't take but a few minnutes.
> 
> What do you think about having a couple of side panels that slip out to allow for cleaning?



20 Minutes! You're kiddin me. It must have taken hours!

The idea for the removable panels is very good. I'm sure that regular cleaning will be required. 
Thanks again.
Lee.


----------



## Chris Knight

syntec4":2eykdmjv said:


> 20 Minutes! You're kiddin me. It must have taken hours!



I am sure Dave is kidding - knowing his skills, probably took two minutes! :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Chris, if my eye hand coordination was better, I might have managed it in two minutes. 

No, I'm not kidding about the twenty minutes. I only drew one side panel and one floor and one face of the roof and one piece of trim between the side panels and one bracket below. all the others are copies of those components. Now, I've made separate components of the pairs of sides that have the openings. That way I only had to draw openings in two of the panels.

By making components of all the like parts, editing only needs to be done to one of them to have them all edited.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Here's another quick screen grab. Sorry the lines have that jagged look to them. Hopefully this will give you an idea of the innards so far. I didn't make much progress because I had to run off to surgery to fix something.


----------



## les chicken

Dave / Lee

With those sizes you can put 4 nesting boxes per layer. Stagger them a bit so as the entrance is not in the middle of the nest box. This allows the nest to be round the corner a bit to keep the draught down. It also allows the parents to keep the young to one side so they do not fall out.

There is no need for sliding panels the entrance is big enough to get your hand in if it needs cleaning. :shock: 

I suggest you only make holes in the first two floors for the post to slide up. This size dovecote is very heavy especially when you have to lift it on to the post. Besides if the bottom of the cote is 2.4mts off the ground + 1.2mts of cote + the bit in the ground it now becomes a very long post. :wink: :wink: 

It is looking good.   

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Les, I'll turn the dividers 45° and that will take care of the offset thing. I only drew the post as coming up to the bottom of the cote figuring it would be attached through the brackets below.

I was thinking 1 meter across the flats is pretty large. Should it be smaller? What if the in-laws come to visit? Bigger might be better.


----------



## les chicken

Dave

800mm a/f is plenty big enough. By sliding the cote over the post for the first two floors removes any brackets to hold it up and installation is also easier. The weight and size if supported on brackets becomes iffy in the wind etc.

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru

What about ventilation? Maybe doves don't like ventilation?


----------



## syntec4

Looks Fantastic Dave. Thanks for all you're effort. I'll bet I can't build it as fast though  

Regards
Lee.


----------



## les chicken

Dave
No need for ventilation the wind will whistle through the front door.

Les


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Lee, I have a bit more work to do for you and then I can e-mail the drawing to you.

Les, thanks for the info.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Lee, sorry about the delay. I got busy with some other things. I've scaled it down so it is 800mm across the flats. I took out the ventilation pipe and extended the square post up through the bottom two floors. the dividers were turned 45° to put the entry holes off to one side of the apartment and I think I have a workable roof structure drawn. You could probably lighten it up though and have plenty of strength. I'll e-mail you the SKP file if you'd like it.


----------



## JFC

I have the plans for one , want me to scan it and mail it to you ?


----------



## SketchUp Guru

JFC":18uax6mz said:


> I have the plans for one , want me to scan it and mail it to you ?



Not now he doesn't. I just drew him some.


----------



## syntec4

Dave R":pech3we6 said:


> Lee, sorry about the delay. I got busy with some other things. I've scaled it down so it is 800mm across the flats. I took out the ventilation pipe and extended the square post up through the bottom two floors. the dividers were turned 45° to put the entry holes off to one side of the apartment and I think I have a workable roof structure drawn. You could probably lighten it up though and have plenty of strength. I'll e-mail you the SKP file if you'd like it.


 
Wow Dave thats great. :shock: :shock:  

Thanks for you hard work, its much appreciated. Cant wait to get started building it! It would be great if you could mail me the Sketchup drawing, I could print off a few and take them to the workshop to build it from. 

Thank you so much 
Lee.


----------



## syntec4

Dave R":yemhxe83 said:


> JFC":yemhxe83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the plans for one , want me to scan it and mail it to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not now he doesn't. I just drew him some.
Click to expand...

 
Ha Ha! Nice one Dave. 

Thanks JFC, it would certainly be most helpful as a reference. Thanks for the kind offer. 
Lee.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Lee, send me a PM with your e-mail address so I can send the file.


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Lee, did you get my e-mail?


----------



## syntec4

Yes thanks Dave. Sorry been away working with very little access to a connection. 
I've sent you a email.

Lee.


----------



## syntec4

I have put Daves stunning Sketchup file on my website of the Dovecote he created. If anyone else fancies building one Dave has graciously said anyone is welcome to use it.  

I'm getting started this weekend on mine! 

The file is Here 

Thanks Dave!


----------



## syntec4

Updated - I have been working on a prototype. The cost of making a full size dovecote is pretty high due to the size etc. So I thought I would make a small one to start with so that I could figure out how best to go about the construction and if i made any mistakes it would be less costly. I also wanted to see if the client (My Mum) would be happy with the design. The gaps between each side will be filled with mahogany on the real thing and on the prototype over the weekend. The round cap on the top is a foot off an old sofa! I must get a lathe so that I can produce some round parts myself. 

A Big Thanks to Dave for the SU design and all the forum members that helped too. 
I'll post some more pictures when this is finished (this weekend) and I'll do a full WIP with the real one. 

Look on my website for a few large pictures. 


Cheers all. 
Lee.


----------



## Woodmagnet

Looking forward to the rest of the project syntec4 :wink:


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Looking good. Thanks for the update. 8)


----------



## syntec4

The prototype is finished. I will see the client (Mum) at the weekend. Hope she likes it :shock: If she does I'll be building the full size one!






Cheers
Lee.

More Pics On the website.


----------



## MikeW

This has been a cool thread.

I loved Les' when he first showed it--well, still do--and watching Dave and Lee do this has been a wonderful collaboration!

Very nice job to both!

Take care, Mike
gosh, I love this place...


----------



## SketchUp Guru

Lee, that looks great. I hope your mum likes it. I guess more importantly, I hope the doves like it.

Mike, thank you. I really had little to do and absolutely no sawdust to clean up.


----------



## les chicken

Looking good Lee. 

My only worry is that the entry holes are more like a blue tit box. A dove likes to walk in and out of the box and also sit in the entrance, so I would suggest you turn them into an arched doorway not a hole. :wink: :wink: 

Les


----------



## syntec4

No worries Les, This was just the concept. The full size one will be with doors just like Dave R designed and it will have 3 floors as well. 

Thanks for the feedback though  
Lee.


----------



## Bri.

Any one know if the plans for this project are still available anywhere ???


----------

